# Black Mass - Johnny Depp, Benedict Cumberbatch Crime Drama



## Kamina (Apr 24, 2015)

*Black Mass is an upcoming 2015 American crime drama film written by Mark Mallouk and Jez Butterworth and directed by Scott Cooper, based on the 2001 book Black Mass: The True Story of an Unholy Alliance Between the FBI and the Irish Mob written by Dick Lehr and Gerard O'Neill. The film stars Johnny Depp, Kevin Bacon, Benedict Cumberbatch, Joel Edgerton, Sienna Miller and Dakota Johnson.
*
*Trailer:*
[YOUTUBE]CE3e3hGF2jc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2015)

(In case it's not fused.)

This looks terrifyingly good.

Depp finally has a chance to immerse himself in a role and go to a heightened reality state, but within a very strict context since it's a real guy. he can't go off the rails.

He will be phenomenal for sure.

Plus the cast sounds great for this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 24, 2015)

Finally a good depp movie

Fuck yeah


----------



## Succubus (Apr 25, 2015)

hopefully Whitey need to see this movie at least before he dies in the prison


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 25, 2015)

Johnny Depp AKA proceed with caution.


----------



## SLB (May 9, 2015)

might be his oscar


----------



## Karasu (May 9, 2015)

Forgetaboutit.


----------



## SLB (May 26, 2015)

[youtube]5XL_4_7cdn0[/youtube]

actually looks good tbh


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

New trailer is great!

[YOUTUBE]4XD0Q8JW9qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 30, 2015)

amazing    !


----------

